# is there a pokemon like serie , that is not just for kids.



## gigcees (Dec 7, 2010)

just as the title says, is there a pokemon like serie, that is not just for kids.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 7, 2010)

No, grow up.


----------



## gigcees (Dec 7, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> No, grow up.



i mean like, i watch Bleach, Naruto , One Piece, dbz, yu yu hakusho, .hack// and a lot more. ( al eng subs)

So... that why i asked this question.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm...not really sure, don't think so, but hopefully someone else knows


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 7, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


how bout you grow up and stop trolling all he wanted was a damn yes or no answer

my answer is no sorry to bear bad news


----------



## gigcees (Dec 7, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> Trashed post said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finaly someone who gets it.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 7, 2010)

know your place.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 7, 2010)

gigcees said:
			
		

> just as the title says, is there a pokemon like serie, that is not just for kids.




yes it is stop watching the pokemon anime and read the manga and play the games


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 7, 2010)

gigcees said:
			
		

> Trashed post said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleach and Naruto are garbage. Watch better Anime.
Anyway, yes, there actually IS a Pokemon-like series that is not for kids.
HOWEVER
BEFORE I EVEN TELL YOU
DO.NOT.WATCH.THE.ANIME.
IT.SUCKS.
It doesn't cover the entire series and leaves most questions unanswered and doesn't even have them face down with the main villains. You MUST read the manga. However, the only available way to read the manga is by reading the English release of the manga (which is available online), up to Volume 7. However you must know that the English release has flipped pages so you have to read it left to right. ALSO, look for the uncensored version of volume 7, which was edited together by some fans. Do not read the plain English release of volume 7 as it contains massive censorship. After Volume 7, you read the fan translations (there are no fan translations for volumes 1-7).

Finally, the series is called Narutaru (Shadow Star, for the English releases) and, fair warning here, is EXTREMELY GRAPHICALLY VIOLENT.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

I will see Pokémon again if Mirror B goes the new Team Rocket Boss


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei. This is what your looking for. Gotta catch all them Demons.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> gigcees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

The games continue to be fun after the age of 10 (contrary to popular belief), and the manga is actually pretty serious.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







damn yo shit just got real.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Kit_ said:
			
		

> Shin Megami Tensei. This is what your looking for. Gotta catch all them Demons.


Shin Megami Tensei is like pokemon, if pokemon had BALLZ!


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're just here to troll, get out.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am 21 i still play the games the manga is fun the games entertain and that what i look in games


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

Pokemon is getting worse and worse every season because the show is so redandant you would know that team rocket would come in every time and and here goes thunder rat using thunder bolt to blast them again the only good season was the first and I think that was the time nintendo was the one running the show


----------



## Emobagels (Dec 11, 2010)

The Pokemon manga. It's not kid-friendly.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 11, 2010)

Shadow Star like the guy said. The rest are kiddish, but I'll tell them anyways. Digimon, Shaman King, Bakugan, and Monster Rancher. But still, Shadow Star. I quite like the anime actually. I don't know what's wrong with it.

Team Rocket is the only reason to watch Pokemon.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

digimon maybe? im sorta confused


----------

